# السعوديه اجهزة كشف الذهب والكنوز تحت الارض شركه النجم الفضي



## gooold (16 سبتمبر 2013)

احدث أجهزة لكشف الذهب و المعادن و الكنوز الباطنية

شركه النجم الفضي المتحدة التجاريه الشركه الاولى في الكويت المتخصصة في انظمة الكشف عن الذهب والكنوز والدفائن والسراديب والمياه الجوفية تحت الارض تتميز شركة النجم الفضي بافضل خدمات التدريب على جميع المنتجات وخدمات مابعد البيع
توفر شركه النجم الفضي
الأنظمة التصويرية و الرادارية
الأنظمة الكهرومغناطيسية
أنظمةالحث النبضي
الأنظمة الاستشعارية
أقوى الأجهزة التي أثبتت جدارتها في الشرق الاوسط
لجميع أنواع التربة
بأسعار مغرية جدا
للحصول و الاطلاع على مواصفات احدث أجهزة لكشف الذهب الدفين, والذهب الخام,و المعادن الثمينة و الكنوز الاثريه وثروات الارض, والكهوف و الدفائن الأثرية ,
يرجى زيارة الموقع
www.3D-Detectors.com
البريد الالكتروني
[email protected]

خدمة الشحن مجانية
شركة النجم الفضي المتحدة التجارية تسعى دائما للأفضل لمساعدة عملائها الكرام في اكتشاف و استخراج كل ما هو ثمين دفين تحت الارض من ذهب و آثار و كنوز
إتصل الان عل الارقام التالية:
0096599094070
0096599094080
دولة الكويت – الفروانية – ش حبيب مناور – جانب مجمع المغاتير – الدور الثالث

اجهزة التنقيب عن الذهب , اجهزة كشف الذهب الخام , جهاز كشف الذهب الالماني , بيع اجهزة كشف الذهب , الاثار الفرعونيه , الاثار الرومانيه , الاثار التركيه , الذهب التركي , الذهب العثماني , صناديق الذهب , أجهزة كشف المعادن ,أجهزة كشف الذهب , كاشف الذهب , كاشف الكنوز , كاشف الذهب الخام, , للكشف عن المعادن , مكاشف المعادن , مكاشف الذهب , مكشاف الكنوز , مكشاف الدفائن , كاشف الكنوز والدفائن و كاشف الكنوز والآثار,اجهزة تصويرية
golden detector , gold detectors, golddetectors,gpx4500,gpx5000,deephunter pro,waterdetector, golden king plus,


----------

